# 9.1 -> 9.2 = gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file



## pooky (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi..

I've just tried to update from 9.1 to 9.2

I did:
`/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch`
`/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install`
`reboot`
`freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.2-RELEASE`

All fine, no problems, then:

```
# /usr/sbin/freebsd-update install
Installing updates...gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: unknown compression format
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: unknown compression format
gunzip: unknown compression format
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
gunzip: unknown compression format
gunzip: unknown compression format
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
...
done.
```


```
# /usr/sbin/freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```


```
# /usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch
[: =: unexpected operator
[: =: unexpected operator
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... /usr/bin/host: Shared object has no run-time symbol table
[: -eq: unexpected operator
mirrors found.
[: -eq: unexpected operator
expr: syntax error
Fetching metadata signature for  from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
[: -eq: unexpected operator
expr: syntax error
Fetching metadata signature for  from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
[: -eq: unexpected operator
expr: syntax error
```


```
# /usr/sbin/freebsd-update IDS
[: =: unexpected operator
[: =: unexpected operator
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... /usr/bin/host: Shared object has no run-time symbol table
[: -eq: unexpected operator
mirrors found.
[: -eq: unexpected operator
expr: syntax error
Fetching metadata signature for  from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
[: -eq: unexpected operator
expr: syntax error
Fetching metadata signature for  from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
```

Since it's a remote machine I haven't rebooted because I'm sure then it's over 

Is there any way to update the system again?

tail is not working any more, `tail -f /some/logfile` comes straight back to the prompt*.*


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2014)

It looks like your system is pretty hosed right now. You could try `freebsd-update rollback` although I have a feeling it's too broken.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you have a custom kernel or is it GENERIC?


----------



## pooky (Jan 6, 2014)

GENERIC.


----------

